# Goldens in FT and HT



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just learned that a gorgeous and young golden girl placed second in the Qual at Mid Atlantic Hunting Retriever Club. Windy River Autumnal Light. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alexi And Sam's Lil' Bro Terlingua aka Bro wins the amateur in Connell. High winds and cold weather and much colder water. Nice!

Firemark Little Hot Tee aka Tee takes third in the same trial! And her son Firemark Orange Crush aka Crush takes second in Derby!

What a great weekend for goldens!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

AWESOME NEWS!

Bro is getting really close to earning both titles! He has all-breed wins in both the Open and Amateur, so he's just got's build up the points. 
We (i.e., the breed) needs to get some titles this year! 

And Tee had a good fall in 2016 and has started out strong in 2017.
And for Crush to take 2nd in the Derby really makes for a great trial for us.

FWIW, I believe that Rob Erhardt has had a hand in training all 3 of those dogs.

FTGoldens


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I have heard really good things about Bro. A friend owns his 2 year old daughter that recently earned her MH and will be running in Quals eventually.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

NicoleGold said:


> I have heard really good things about Bro. A friend owns his 2 year old daughter that recently earned her MH and will be running in Quals eventually.


 :grin2: Looks like a very accomplished litter. Assuming that is the same one showing on k9data.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I saw Bro run as test dog in a Master test when he was right around two years old. Talented boy!


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Claudia M said:


> :grin2: Looks like a very accomplished litter. Assuming that is the same one showing on k9data.


He has only had one litter that I have heard of, which is surprising.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Chip - Topbrass Chipotle wins the Amateur at Northwestern RTC.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Chip - Topbrass Chipotle wins the Amateur at Northwestern RTC.


Excellent News!
It's been quite a spring for us so far!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woot! Woot! Woot!
Terrie also competes in Obedience with her dogs. Last year Chip earned his UD. 
PNW Gold is rockin it.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

National Amateur is about to start - we have one golden in - Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole - Go Pistol!!!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like Pistol had a nice first run. Nice video on the NARC blog of owner and Pistol. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like a nice run in the 2nd series as well. Lots of handles, double handles and PU in this series. Bloodbath!?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

And Pistol made it thru 3rd and 4th series! Onto 5th series tomorrow. This has been a very hard test so far and expected to only get harder.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Have not posted since last week. Pistol made it with a clean record thru the 7th series where he had a double handle (that is handle on two out of the three marks). I have heard from people who saw Pistol run and was told he was absolutely amazing to watch. They were rooting and cheering for him to win it all the way. Even though he did not make it thru the 10 series, what a great accomplishment to be there and run so nicely at the age of almost 11. WTG!


----------

